
Sharovipteryx - ag8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharovipteryx
======
bediger4000
The first "restoration" is obviously wrong. The center of lift of a subsonic
wing is roughly at the quarter-chord point, which is in front of the beast's
hips. The CG of the beast is well forward of that. That restoration is going
to cause pitch-down, a nose dive.

